# Have you ever gone to a nude beach or nudist resort?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Have you?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No, but I do have a homeless cleaning lady who makes a lot of noise when she eats in church, especially when you get her talking about Lawrence Welk. And if you bring/send her to a Denny's, watch out.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't look good naked anymore.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> No, but I do have a homeless cleaning lady who makes a lot of noise when she eats in church, especially when you get her talking about Lawrence Welk. And if you bring/send her to a Denny's, watch out.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Yup, to both. Sunburn's a bitch at times and sand can be too.. The ones in B.C. are more like clubs than resorts and I never found a nude beach in Ab. If it's your first time watch out or you'll get dumb pretty fast but you should be able to find someone to smarten you up again. As soon as I find a scanner I can post pics if you want.
This is a good place.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Are you trying to corner the market on threads? Jeebus man.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, In Mexico, state of Oaxaca, way off the beaten track, there a sweet little place called Zipolite Beach. Clothing optional. Swam nude, walked the beach nude, had a great time.

I haven't been there for over 20 years though, so it's most likely just another sh1t-hole by now.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

Yup....went to a nude resort but Google Earth called and complained. Wasn't welcome there any more.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Wreck Beach many times when I lived in Van.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I haven't been to a nude beach or resort because I have a dick-do stomach.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Wreck Beach many times when I lived in Van.


Used to go there a lot too. On occasion I'd put the canoe in the water at Spanish Banks. Was a good place to run the dog tho the stairs could be a bitch. Mid '75 met a woman there and gave her a lift home. Things progressed and she introduced me to my second wife.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Guncho said:


> Wreck Beach many times when I lived in Van.


We went there on our honeymoon 25 years ago. A couple of times I had to wade into the cool water. Lol. 

The one thing I remember is a guy laying down about 25 yds from us with his feet towards us and legs slightly spread apart (on purpose I assume). My wife laughed and commented that his balls were shaved so well it looked like they were golf balls. Lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You could go to Wreck Beach and there'd be people with nets fishing and others with coolers selling sandwiches and beer. Long Beach and Chesterman Beach on the Island were good spots too in the 70s but I imagine they're not any more.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

On a nude beach in Jamaica I crossed paths with a woman probably in her 70s, likely a German (there were many there that week), skin very dark brown and wrinkled like old leather from far too much sun, deep hollows in her shoulders and with the ends of her breasts slapping gently against the tops of her hips as she walked.

No other sight, no matter how good, could make me forget that or want to return.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 267316


That could be the sister of the woman I saw thirty years ago. Thanks a lot for refreshing the nightmares!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

my eyes , my eyes , I think I'm going blind !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

No. I like to go to the regular beach put on a nice tight speedo and stuff two big potatoe's in the front and walk around. Get lots of looks from the ladies. T back when I feel real brave.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2019)

There was a more 'dry heave' example, but I didn't want to put ya's through it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not nude but could be your sig other in a few years if not now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2019)

That's the thing.
Most guys think that they'll be walking around erect at resorts/beaches.
Quite the opposite. Usually families and fat old people.
I've been twice. So, yeah, I know.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> That's the thing.
> Most guys think that they'll be walking around erect at resorts/beaches.
> Quite the opposite. Usually families and fat old people.
> I've been twice. So, yeah, I know.


You Ontario guys gotta get out more.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes. 3 mile beach in BC, and well, pretty much anywhere on the Mediterranean.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Yes. 3 mile beach in BC, and well, pretty much anywhere on the Mediterranean.


And people wonder why I love the Okanagan.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Distortion said:


> No. I like to go to the regular beach put on a nice tight speedo and stuff two big potatoe's in the front and walk around. Get lots of looks from the ladies. T back when I feel real brave.


Just make sure you put them in the front and not the back.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No--and some of this thread is way TMI


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No

And it’s been probably 25 years or more since I’ve seen a stripper.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Nope ! No need !


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

does turning a beach into a nudist beach ( when no one is around) count ?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I’ve been all over Europe, people generally do what they want there....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Not yet.


----------

